

South Korea Slaps Our Fat American Face - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/02/23/south-korea-slaps-our-fat-american-face/

======
AngeloAnolin
This in turn is quite unsurprising, given that these countries who knows the
value that a very good internet connection can do for their people would
always take the lead in ensuring the betterment of their general populace
rather than simply making the businesses that run them earn so much while
providing so little.

US may have invented the internet but they stopped innovating in the name of
making big bucks but for a few.

